# Deer Cam Pictures



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was able to scan some pics, I have LOTS of other pics, these are just a few of the ones I like the best so far.

Pic #1


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #2


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #3


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #4 (Small Buck, but a good pic)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #5-Buck eating shelled corn


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #6-Another small Buck


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #7


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #8-Doe w/ *****


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #9-Small Buck Crossing Creek


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic #10-Small Buck near Feeder


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome deer pics Bryan, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pictures!

What camera are you using?

thanks,
Kim


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The Cheap Stealth Cams. I've used more expensive ones in the past, but they dont seem to hold up as well as the Stealth Cams.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## kyost (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pics...I love the raccoon shot! I received a Stealth Cam as a gift last Christmas, and I figured it'd be a cheap piece of crap, but I've been surprised how well it works!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I Have The Cheapest Stalth Cam Also. And I Am Having A Problem. It Is Taking Pictures Of Everything That Moves. The Last Roll Took Oin One Day And It Was Nothing But Trees, Luckily The Gal At The 1 Hr Just Develops Deer And Coyote For Me, So I Didnt Have To Pay, But What Can I Do Different To Eliminate This Or At Least Reduce The Frequency Of It? I Do Love The Cam Though, It Takes Some Good Photos.i Got It Out Late This Yr Though, Due To My Laziness. I Have One Downloaded Ill Put On Here., And I Have Anopther Thread With The Pic On There Also. But It Isnt Quite A Shooter Yet, But I Love To See The Pics, Dont You.hope To Hear From You, You Can Pm Me Or I Can Even Call Ya Sometime If You Give Me Your Number. Thanks Alot And Good Luck Hunting This Yr Buddy..........tony


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice buck, hes a shooter in my book


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad just left a msg on my voice mail "We got the big one"-I cant reach him when I call back. Either they got the big one pic above or........... He's just lying to me, getting my hopes up!!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey man i aint gonna go down with ya this year if`in ya`ll keep smackin the biggins. lol


----------



## MQ1 (Oct 21, 2004)

Guys guys guys you would have save alot by creating your own game cam. A couple brand names that were mentioned in couple of post such as Sleath & etc, they are making a hell of profit & to me most of the pictures doesn't show up clear & sometimes it took false pictures, to me its worthless & a piece of garbage. Go buy yourself a 35mm (preferably digital-saves your trip) camera, a case (first aid case can be used), wires to connect/soldered to the cam & to a electronic board (servo connector also can be used), flash enchancer add to the case, & batteries. Thats all you need. A good camera you have the better quailty you will get. To name an electronic board, there are few such as BG1, HH1, Sniper, & Universial Pixcontroller. They range from 50 to 70 bucks. Do the search on those & you'll see what I mean.
Good luck


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a big thing going now, in fact if you got to www.jesseshunting.com there are steps on what cam, etc... even ways to hack the camers, but as you said MQ1, the board is $50-70, plus aprox $125 for a Dig Cam, plus other expense, so I think people who doe this are nuts, unless its just to do it beacuse they can.
I'll stick w/ my $60.00 Stealth Cam & it breaks, Stealth Cam will replace it, if its stolen , I'm only out $60.00


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of hassle to go thru, if I were using one I would get the ready made game cam..I think Bryans pics are of good enough quality..After all you are just trying to see what is out there, not trying to create a work of art.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen some crystal clear pics from some high end cams and some home made techie cams, but I cant afford to leave them up & have them get stolen. I think the stealth cam (@ $60.) is the best bargin as far as cams are concerned.


----------

